# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Amphiprion thiellei

## Matias Gomes

Family: Pomacentridae 

Genus: Amphiprion

casal no tanque da fazendo de Corais Onda em São Paulo, foi informado pelo proprietario da Fazenda que só existe esse casal formado em cativeiro no mundo.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Amigo Matias, são lindissimos estes Amphiprion :Palmas: 

Existe alguma razão que não a eventual raridade desta espécie, para que só haja um casal? 

A Fazenda Onda está a conseguir a sua reprodução?

Há quanto tempo têm este casal?

Como é que o conseguiram formar? Trabalharam nesse sentido ou aconteceu?

Tens mais imagens destes lindissimos Amphiprion?

Há mais novidades boas sobre este casal?

Fiz uma pesquisa rapida e encontrei muito pouco

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...ang=Portuguese

http://nhm.ku.edu/inverts/ebooks/ch2.html

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/clnidfaqs.htm

http://www.anemone-clown.fr/poissons...rouvables.html

Tudo indica ser um peixe bastante raro daí que a sua reprodução em meio doméstico seria/será uma excelente noticia.
Era bom poder ter uma reportagem detalhada lá da Fazenda Onda dedicada a este peixe e isso porque já nos deste uma reportagem muito boa sobre a fazenda no geral, mas para além da reportagem específica que menciono acima, era bom podermos de vez em quando ter noticias interessantes de lá. Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

Pedro uma noticia triste então, a fazenda vai ser desmontada, uma noticia alegre vai ser remontada em um local de 2000 m² rsss não tenho noticias do casal de Amphiprion thiellei, um dos peixes foi capturado na thailandia e veio para o brasil dentro do bolso de um paletó, como hoje está proibido de se embarcar com liquidos ele não poderia vir mais. Assim que conseguir noticias nova coloco aqui.
Um abraço

----------

